# Betty Boop Plastisols?



## Creed (Nov 19, 2010)

I am searching for BB Plastisols.

I know it is licensed material. Was wondering if anyone knows of a place to purchase.
Tried all the big guns; Wildside, Liquid Blue, Art brands, to no avail


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Here you go...Search results for: 'betty boop' - Pro World


----------



## Creed (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks, Ed. I am familiar with those, but wanted more of a stand alone figure with no graphics.


----------

